# Identificar un transistor



## preguntas (Dic 14, 2006)

hola expertos en el tema 

me podran decir la configuracion de un transistor, tiene estos numeritos

PN 2222
A
JC 505

mmmm es de plastico y semicircular...

bueno GRACIAS

salu2


----------



## farzy (Dic 14, 2006)

es un transistor NPN de aplicacion general


aqui te dejo la hoja de datos:


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

NPN es lo mismo que un 2n3904 creo tiene un hfe de 200 sino estoy mal.  Emisor, base, colector si lo miras de frente es decir la parte plana en frente.

si tienes dudas busca por internet datasheet transistor 2222 y listo.


----------

